# micromax canvas HD memory issue



## prashant5 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Guys...
I purchase Micromax Canvas HD(A116) four days ago.
It runs amazing but the only problem is it has internal storage about 1.77 GB and apps are default install on internal storage so i can't play HD games like NFS Most Wanted, Modern Combat which has size about of 1.8 GB and above.

I try root my phone and then try to install apps but its still install on internal storage and i can't install any app in my external storage microSD card.
Its irritate me.
so guys, how can i install app on external microSD card in Micromax Canvas HD?
please help me...
thanx in advance.


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 15, 2013)

prashant5 said:


> Hi Guys...
> I purchase Micromax Canvas HD(A116) four days ago.
> It runs amazing but the only problem is it has internal storage about 1.77 GB and apps are default install on internal storage so i can't play HD games like NFS Most Wanted, Modern Combat which has size about of 1.8 GB and above.
> 
> ...



Install an app like Link2SD. Then u can transfer apps to SD card. btw hw is game performance on Canvas HD.


----------



## deathblade (Mar 15, 2013)

^^ Plz give a brief review of ur canvas HD...^^ Install link 2 SD and then partition ur SD card...it will solve ur problem


----------



## vaibhav99 (Mar 16, 2013)

^^ bang on ans ..... we want full hands on review not brief one  ... on sheet specs are gr8 but unbiased hands on is required .. few of my friends are waiting this ..


----------



## prashant5 (Mar 20, 2013)

setanjan123 said:


> Install an app like Link2SD. Then u can transfer apps to SD card. btw hw is game performance on Canvas HD.


Thanx.. setanjan123
gaming performance is very good.
I try to swapping internal SD card and external SD card, and its working.
I edit the file 'vold.fstab' which is in system folder, i just change 1 instead of 0 and 0 instead of 1 (0 for internal SD card, 1 for external SD card)
HD games like NFS Most Wanted,NOVA 3,Asphalt 7,etc.


----------



## doom (Mar 21, 2013)

For how much did you buy and from where? And please write a detailed review


----------



## quagmire (Mar 22, 2013)

+1 for a review.. I think you are the only person in TDF with MMX Canvas HD..


----------



## nmhrk.varun (Apr 26, 2013)

prashant5 said:


> Hi Guys...
> I purchase Micromax Canvas HD(A116) four days ago.
> It runs amazing but the only problem is it has internal storage about 1.77 GB and apps are default install on internal storage so i can't play HD games like NFS Most Wanted, Modern Combat which has size about of 1.8 GB and above.
> 
> ...



Please help me to overcome the memory issue because i am not able to download games due to space. How to root it and did it root properly? are there any chances of getting bricked? Please help


----------

